

Banks in Trouble: Good Summary of the Credit & Liquidity Crisis - dpapathanasiou
http://economist.com/finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9659733

======
dpapathanasiou
And yes, people, this will affect you too: both consumer loans (for cars,
mortgages, etc.) and institutional credit (your VCs are using OPM) will be
more difficult to come by in the coming months.

